# This is so hard...



## Lori Bloom (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey there,

I'm not sure if anyone is going to read this.

They say when you need help, go to those who truly understand. I'm hoping you can help.

Where to begin :/

First off, I'm a recovering bulimic/anorexic. I collpased in janurary this year and was hospitalized. I have been eating wonderfully and actually consider myself recovered. I already underwent the expected bulimia bloat (stomach bloats after eating) and the psychological anxieties that follow after the weight gain.

But then weeks afterwards, I was normal. I felt great! My body was normal, normal bowel movements. Just fine! Plus eating without guilt was amazing!

Then BAM. Beginning of June...this hit me.

I have not had a normal bowel movement. When I say not normal, I mean heavy diarrhea every morning. It's loud, it's obnoxious, and changes color/consistency. Sometimes a yellow, but recently a mossy green. (literally looks like moss) Almost a dark forest green. I went up to 6 times today and still feel like there's more inside me.

My abdomen bloats to HUGE lengths. Nothing in comparison to when I was recovering. I mean, a 9-month pregnancy, melon belly, beer guzzling looking sort of monster. After eating ANYTHING solid, no matter what it is, my abdomen bloats, cramps, and I'm in a lot of pain. My appetite is shot but I still keep eating, only to be in misery moments later. I have nausea, back pain, pelvic pain, fatigue, and sometimes feel dizzy from the lack of water. My hair is fallig out and I feel so malnourished because everything is rushing out of me. I take probiotics, drink kefirs and yakult. I eat a VERY CLEAN diet. Rice, fish, steamed vegetables, small amounts of fruits, crackers, jello....nothing extreme. No fast food!

I checked for Celiac Disease, negative. Crohn's, negative. Candida, negative. I even asked if this could be a yeast infection because sometimes my vagina will burn (?) and my pelvic region is in a lot of pain. However, my DR tested me for any infections and I had none. My stool sample came back normal.

Overall? I look physically fit. Yet I am doubled over in pain EVERY DAY and having episodes of diarrhea EVERY SINGLE DAY. I'm so tired of this. It's extremely draining emotionally and physically. I went to a convention and couldn't eat the entire time because of fear of bloating so bad to the point of crying.

Is there any other possible causes other than IBS? I just don't feel like I have it. I didn't have digestive issues and suddenly I get hit this hard? Does it happen like that? I'm so lost. :/ My social life is shot.


----------



## Leanna faith (Jul 23, 2013)

Okay. So the green poo is just diahrrea. When your food comes out of the small intestine and dumps into the large intestine it's green. Once it's In the large intestine it turns slowly yellowish then orangish then brownish. This is completed by the bacteria in your large colon....mainly bifidobacteria. You need to go to crohns.net and order a stool bacteriology test that costs about $150.00. The results will tell you if a bacteria or yeast is causing the trouble, which is likely the case. If you have the money, add on the parasitology just in case. Things you can do in the meantime: read the makers diet by Jordan rubin and follow the diet, start taking equal amounts of soluble & insoluble fiber everyday. I use acacia fiber from renew life. You can buy it a the vitaminshop. For insoluble I highly recommend ground golden flaxseed. It doesn't cost much at all. If you can get a high potency multivitamin. What I mean is it should supply 100% DV of almost all your vitamins. The vitaminshop sells one that only cost $10. Shaklee is another good choice. Also buy some ionic minerals, which are also inexpensive. You take a few drops each day in your drink. This will ensure that you are not deficient in vitamins or minerals. If you can afford one last thing- get some Cod liver oil. Find a good probiotic and take that everyday. This will get you on the road to success. The stool test will tell a lot. The lady at crohns.net also does phone consultations. She can help from there. It's not highly publicized, but she knows her stuff....


----------

